# Who here is on Angies list?



## All-Craft (Sep 23, 2010)

I know this topic has been discussed before but all the post I found have been pretty old and I'm looking for the definitive "yea or nay" from recent interaction with Angies list memebers here, I'm thinking about joining and would like opinions on whether or not it would be worthwhile?.


----------



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

*don't bother*

don't waste your money. we joined briefly until we realized we were doing sales call after sales call and the only thing angies list members were interested in was a low price. we never signed one customer as a result of joining and quickly fixed that problem by putting our advertising dollars to much better use elsewhere.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Most of these kinds of questions can be easily answered by simply asking yourself if what you intend to advertise through (or with) is where you, yourself, would go to find a contractor to do your own home.


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

I am listed on Angie's List, it can be a good tool for your business but should not be the focal point of your advertising as there are many other options out there.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I advertise with them and every month I receive a great ROI.

Majority of these users look for a good contractor. Why else would the pay a joining fee?

It is a really simple process, say what you are going to do and do it right and you get good reviews.


----------



## All-Craft (Sep 23, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I advertise with them and every month I receive a great ROI.
> 
> Majority of these users look for a good contractor. Why else would the pay a joining fee?
> 
> It is a really simple process, say what you are going to do and do it right and you get good reviews.


I appreciate your response especially since we're in pretty much the same market, everyone's input is welcomed and well recieved, because like I said before this is an exploratory idea and I like to hear both the good and bad, most of the work we get is by word of mouth because of referals and we do pretty well, but I'm alway's looking for different avenues for revenue.


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

We advertise with Angie's List with success. I think it depends on the area you are located and the type of product/service you provide as to how effective it will be. For us, Angie's List has been a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Angie's list is a scam. Same scam as the BBB. When I am asked if I am a member of Angie's list I tell them we do not believe in paying for ratings and being threatened to drop our rating if we don't pay their extortion fees. I continue to tell customers that we earn our reputation the old fashioned way, through blood sweat and tears, not bribes. 

Just last month I got a tax form for the sale of my home out of state. I was curious of the details so I googled the address. Up comes my business name I ran from that location. Guess who claimed my name? Angie. Angie Hicks has a link claiming she has information on my business from that location if I would just click on her link and pay pay pay. Hmmmm that's news to me since back then Angie's list was just another Craigslist till she figured out she could not compete with Craig Newmark and decided to make her site a pay per reputation site.

I'll tell ya this though. She sure does have the gullible consumers snowed.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Angie's list is a scam. Same scam as the BBB. When I am asked if I am a member of Angie's list I tell them we do not believe in paying for ratings and being threatened to drop our rating if we don't pay their extortion fees. I continue to tell customers that we earn our reputation the old fashioned way, through blood sweat and tears, not bribes.
> 
> Just last month I got a tax form for the sale of my home out of state. I was curious of the details so I googled the address. Up comes my business name I ran from that location. Guess who claimed my name? Angie. Angie Hicks has a link claiming she has information on my business from that location if I would just click on her link and pay pay pay. Hmmmm that's news to me since back then Angie's list was just another Craigslist till she figured out she could not compete with Craig Newmark and decided to make her site a pay per reputation site.
> 
> I'll tell ya this though. She sure does have the gullible consumers snowed.


I'm confused. You don't pay for ratings on Angieslist. You get ratings based on how you do work. You pay to advertise for more people to find you based on your rating.

If I got all F grades, I wouldn't be allowed to advertise with them.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm curious, what does Angies list cost. 

Mike


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cost for what? To get on the list is free, just register your company.

They may try to sell you then to get you to advertise. You show up within a certain number of spots when people search for your trade.

I can send you a PM of who advertises on the list for this area if you want.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting

Yeah, why not do it I guess.

If I were to do it I would dedicate a page on my website to it and mix in testimonials. I would market the living sh## out of it.

Mike


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ever do the Angie's List thing Mike ??


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm confused. You don't pay for ratings on Angieslist. You get ratings based on how you do work. You pay to advertise for more people to find you based on your rating.
> 
> If I got all F grades, I wouldn't be allowed to advertise with them.


They try to sell optional advertising and if you refuse, they will bump you down the list (that's what he's saying)
Here's the thing, if you have a lot of good reports it makes it hard for them to move you down. 
I don't pay for the optional stuff, its not worth the $


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

You told me or said on here somewhere before that you did ok with them right Tech ?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

At any rate, Angies list is a decent tool and I've received some good business from there. Lately, its been more price shoppers... its there but I don't sit around waiting for AL people to call.

A friend of mine has a company and got a bad report on AL..... he never even registered his company. Seems like members can register companies that they don't like since the info is public


----------



## lh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

So far I've gotten more business from Yelp than Angies List


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

Last summer I got a call from a lady in Oak Ridge Tn asking for a quote on a kitchen remodel. So I go take a look at it and turns out to be a great lead and we do the job. I ask how she heard about us and she said AL, I said okay great. About six months before that I signed up for FREE and after getting them to rate us and give a review it blow up from there I get at least one to two calls a month from there and because of the rating and reviews we are 100% closing on those's calls. 
About once a month I will get a call from them asking if I want to "upgrade" with them and of course we decline, and about 10 times a month get something in the mail. My thoughts on it are it is just another FREE place to help with SEO if nothing else, it is more respected than CL so what could it hurt, but what do I know I am just a dumm construction worker :jester:


----------



## BRAVI (Jun 3, 2010)

Its only a couple hundred a month to be placed at the top of the list in the kitchen and bath category. It also allows you to add more photos and videos of your work. It seems like a no-brainer to spend the money and turn those 1-2 calls into 10-15. 

Call and ask how many requests come for the category in your area.


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

*don't like 'em*

As a GC, I get offended when they act as if we're all a bunch of con men and out to get the customer. I confronted a AL sales person about this, who apologized but that was the end of it. Not worth it for me to plump myself on their site.
Jim


----------



## Spike2101 (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to do quite a bit of advertising on Angie's List. If you asked me four years ago...I would have been quite positive on the company and the clients that they brought me. 

However, starting around 3 years ago, I have noticed a very real decline in the quality of the referrals. Yes, I realize that is also when the "Great Recession" hit, but I think in their bid to become larger their members have declined in quality (esp. income level). I stopped about a year ago after I was spending far more than I was getting in return.


----------

